# Windows 7 Produktkey ändern



## feivel (23. Oktober 2009)

*Windows 7 Produktkey ändern*

Bei Vista gabs diesen Button noch..
gibts diese Funktion gar nicht mehr?
oder ist der Button nur versteckter?
mich interessierts einfach mal


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Produktkey ändern*

Doch das gibts noch. Ist genau an dem Platz, wo es bei Vista auch war. Temporäre Blindheit? 

so far


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Produktkey ändern*

Systemsteuerung\System -> Aktivierung -> Product Key ändern.
Dort solltest du fündig werden.


----------



## feivel (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 Produktkey ändern*

XD
sry


----------

